# Some questions for the vegetarians / vegans on here



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2011)

First of all - I am a meat and potatoes girl. I love my baked potatoes with meat and cheese on top (like chili or something like that)....my salads all have ham and cheese on top - you get the idea.

But I got to think about something.....

I don't think I've ever seen an overweight vegetarian.....at least not that I know of. (Certainly not overweight to the point I am).

What makes it hard is I'm not a vegetable-lover at all (that's Art...). 

But I really REALLY need to lose weight for the sake of my health. I'm 50 - and I don't want to be like my birthmom who at 64 years old has to ride in the motorized wheelchair carts in the stores. NO WAY!

I'm thinking of starting out with something like 2-3 "vegetarian" days per week and then eventually upping it to five days per week with two days where I can eat meat.

I don't want to go vegan and give up cheese and dairy and stuff.

I need help though - cause I have no idea of what to put together for healthy meals without having meat.

So let me tell you what I like....and maybe y'all can share some of your favorite recipes or share an example of a couple of days' worth of meals, etc.

VEGETABLES:

Broccoli - cooked or uncooked
dark green lettuce
peas in pod (cooked or uncooked)
beet greens (cooked)
cabbage (maybe - haven't had in years) - with LOTS of butter
Fiddleheads! (YUM YUM) - a fern that grows in Northern Maine 
NO CARROTS - NO RADISHES - NO KOHLRABI!
potatoes

I can't think of what else there is for veggies

FRUITS:
Oranges
Apples
Bananas
"Citrus Salad" in the glass jar in the veggie section (YUM)
Tomatoes (yes - they are a fruit)- I can eat a package of cherry tomatoes in an hour!
I actually eat them cooked and uncooked (will share my recipe later)
pineapple
melon
watermelon
cantaloupe



That's about all I can think of.


*My biggest problem with all this is - how do you put together the proteins you need from beans or whatever.*

Oh - I can't stand tofu.

Also - I can eat the sweet yogurt type stuff with fruit in it - but not plain yogurt. With that said - I'm thinking about getting a big thing of plain yogurt - getting out 1/2 cup, adding a packet of sweet n low to it - then adding in some thawed fruit.

[line]

Please remember - if I do this - I'm gonna have to do it in "baby steps" and I'm not doing it because I believe it will save the world or because I feel guilty for eating meat, etc.

I'm doing it because I need to lose weight and learn to eat better and make some better choices. Plus - Art will be THRILLED!

[line]
My Italian Tomato recipe..

Cut up tomatoes (however much you want) 
A small amount of sugar 
Add about 1/2 tsp of olive oil
Add Italian seasoning

Microwave for 30 seconds - 1 minute or so (so they're sorta warmish but not hot)

Enjoy

My mom came up with this recipe after hearing on tv one time about how tomatoes are better for you if they're actually warmed up vs. being fresh.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 5, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Also - I can eat the sweet yogurt type stuff with fruit in it - but not plain yogurt. With that said - I'm thinking about getting a big thing of plain yogurt - getting out 1/2 cup, adding a packet of sweet n low to it - then adding in some thawed fruit.
> My mom came up with this recipe after hearing on tv one time about how tomatoes are better for you if they're actually warmed up vs. being fresh.


Try Dannon Lite and Fit Vanilla yogurt. It's sweet and tasty. I like mine with some frozen blueberries and a bit of Fiber One cereal in it.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, I'm vegan and I'd definitely recommend going veggie as a way to lose weight and be healthy  Trying it for a few days a week is a great idea

I used to eat no veg at all, just pizza and chips and stuff, but then when you eat veggies, you get used to them and your tastes will change and you'll get to love them. I love healthy food now, it's so yummy 

I make really simple things like stir fries, casseroles, curries, stews, soup, etc. and throw in whatever I want really, and eat them with rice or potatoes. I also love salads but only if they're interesting, like with nice dressing, chick peas (garbanzo beans), hummus, seeds, etc in them.

You could make stir fries with things like broccoli, peas in pods, some chopped up cabbage, onion if you like it? and have them with wholegrain rice. You could add some cashew nuts or peanuts if you like them, but you'll get the protein from the peas anyway. Just fry them in some olive oil, with some garlic and ginger and chili if you like, and add some soy sauce when it's done, really easy 

And you could make pasta sauces with tins of tomatoes, and just add whatever veg you like, some beans, some oregano and basil and stuff, and have them with wholegrain pasta.

And I just make curries with a tin of tomatoes, few tablespoons of curry paste, loads of veggies, beans, or whatever I have, and you could add coconut milk or cream. 

You like loads of fruit, so a good breakfast would be like a mix of fruit with yoghurt poured over it, and seeds on top, or oatmeal with fruit or a smoothie or something. I'm really fussy about fruit, I should really try fruit more 

Just experiment loads and try to try something new every week or so, and you might get to like them.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 5, 2011)

We are trying to be more healthy and lose weight here too.! Myself I am about over 100 pounds over weight. My husband picked up a cookbook called Taste of Home Diet cookbook. It keeps track of your calories a day. And give you a deal what to eat everyday. We love the cookbook. Its not just a normal cook book. Its to help lose weight and eat healthier!

We also do the website called http://www.sparkpeople.com/ to do our calories a day. They told me that I am eating to much meat, I hate veggies and fish. So I have to find me some veggies that I might like.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 5, 2011)

I eat meat, but like you have been cutting back for health reasons. I find if I have poultry a couple times a week that satisfies my needs with red meat only on special occasions (parties and something looks good).

One of my favorite things is making a vegetable soup in my crock pot. A large can of diced tomatoes, and add what ever I have as left overs or a bag of frozen vegetables. Five minutes and it is ready. I put it all together and let it cook on low over night, great lunches.

Plain instant oatmeal that I add cinaman and rasins to makes a great breakfast. I can make it at work with the instant hot water in a cofee cup (portion control and no dishes!). It keeps me full and able to concentrate until lunch, and our group eats late (12:30-1:00). It has lots of protein and fiber, just make sure to drink enough water.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 5, 2011)

I think going veggie a few days a week is a great way to change your diet. I do this because my husband is a huge red meat eater and eating red meat too often makes me feel a little ill. There are some really simple things to do, such as meatless chili, bean burritos, or bean and cheese enchiladas. If you're going to use a lot of cheese in a recipe, try using low-fat stuff. I find that if it's mixed in with other foods I don't notice that it is reduced-fat cheese.

It is also a good idea to try to eat more fruits and veggies at every meal, especially if you are not eating much right now. Since you like broccoli and and pea pods, those are great for stir-frying. Stir fry them with some chicken and experiment with different sauces to find what you like. Also, try a new veggie or one you previously haven't liked once in a while. You might find that you enjoy them more in certain recipes or prepared a certain way.

I sometimes browse this website for healthy recipes:
http://www.eatingwell.com/


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is an AWESOME dip that we use with fruit it's yummy and healthy.

1 container (16oz) greek yogurt, plain
3 packets stevia (you can use splenda if you can tolerate it)
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 tablespoon cinnamon.

Blend all together and refrigerate for one hour. Serve.

We eat this with strawberries, apples, bananas, grapes


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 5, 2011)

Peg, I only skimmed your post 'cause I'm at work and have to get back, but will write a couple of things (will try and get back later and add on).

I'm vegetarian (actually I guess it's called pescatarian for me, because I still eat seafood from time to time) and I used to be one of the biggest fans of steak. Still love the taste of it, still love the taste of grilled burgers, etc., but just decided to switch a few years ago (an ethical choice for me). 

One thing I love to eat is oatmeal, and in the mornings will have it mixed with some other things. When I'm not being lazy I cook steel-cut oats (yum, very creamy) otherwise I use instant plain oats. Favorite things I addinclude fresh blueberries, raspberries, cinnamon, pumpkin seed, a tiny pinch of nutmeg, oat bran, and raisins. I can eat this easily without added brown sugar as it's quite flavorful on its own.

I make a lot of homemade wraps, using tomatoes, spinach, cheese, avocado, sometimes sprouts, sometimes a bit of shredded carrot, a bit of mayo, a touch of red wine vinegar. You can add all sorts of things to wraps!

Steamed veggies with a bit of vinegrette, and even some light mayo mixed in can go well. 

Yogurt I tend to treat the same way as oatmeal; I buy it plain and just add stuff...lots of berries, sometimes wheat germ, etc. With lots of fresh berries it will taste sweet. 

(Oh, I do work with a vegetarian who is actually quite overweight, but as with any food, meat included or not, it all depends upon the amount of calories and fat that is consumed.)

I don't know if you are interested in exercise equipment suggestions, but Ijust wanted to add that Irecently bought a mini-trampoline for myself, because I do tend to gain weight easily. Once I get into the habit of using it on a regular basis I'll let you know if it makes a difference. They say that even 10-15 minutes a day on a mini-tramp can really help with weight and circulation...we'll see. 

Just thought of another suggestion...try allrecipes.com for some recipe suggestions.
I love that site because most of the recipes submitted come with photos, as well as not only ratings from people who've tried them, but also suggestions from those who have tried some recipes and have suggestions for improving them, or if a measurement seems out of whack they'll suggest a better one, etc. You get a really good idea of what the dish will turn out like before you even try it.


----------



## degrassi (Apr 5, 2011)

I havent' gone veggie but I've changed my cooking to be healthier by reducing the meat amount and eat WAY more veggies then I used to. 

Pretty much any soup, stew, curry, stirfry, or casserole recipe can be changed to be meatless. Just replace the meat with veggies, or beans. Here are a few examples of recipes I"ve changed to be meatless.

I used to make this cream of mushroom soup, chicken and brocoli rice casserole. So now I make it without adding chicken, I used brown rice instead of white, and I add more brocoli, sliced mushrooms and sometimes cauliflower. My dad didn't even notice I took out the chicken the first time. 

Or when I make curries I just leave out the meat. I love butter chicken, so instead I've made butter vegetables(cauliflower works great, mushrooms, zuchini anything you want). Or I've also replaced the meat with Chickpeas and had chicken pea curries. Paneer(indian cheese) is also a good meat replacement in curries. Its similar in appearance to tofu(white cubes) but tastes like yummy cheese. 

I also try to cram veggies into everything I make. In my spaghetti sauce I grate up carrots, red peppers and celery. Or when I'm making lasagna I chop up a bunch of veggies in the food processor(carrots, celery, mushrooms,red peppers,spinach) and sprinkle that in the layers. You can add a ton of veggies this way and people dont' even notice. I made some lasagna for my brother who is a really picky eater and he loved it and was shocked when I told him I crammed so many veggies in there. 

Its easy to reduce your meat, just make the same dishes you like but make them meatless. Use brown rice, brown wheat, or whole grain products where you can too.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, and when you do eat meat remember PORTIONS! That makes all the difference  I am now making veagan raw shakes and they are not only filling, but so sweet I dont taste the veggies  on my facebook there are links to the blog. 

Also, do not buy canned veggies! Full of salt and othe gross stuff..ice, I can't stand canned. Try steaming a new veggie every night. It is very cheap. Often I have rice (flavored or plain) with just steamed veggies...and you don't miss the meat.


----------



## Pipper (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm what I like to call a vegequarium - I eat seafood (especially during crawfish season!) but other than that, no meat. 

If you like meat, there are certain veggie meats that are GREAT, and you could substitute them instead of beef, chicken, etc. Morning Star Meal Starters are great for chili, burritos, or anything that you would normally use ground beef in. It's soy based veggie protein crumbles (I know how it sounds...) but when seasoned correctly, it tastes AMAZING - I'd even go as far to say better than actual meat. Morning Star/ Boca/ Smart Ground/ Gardenburger are the brands that I'd suggest. Literally every meat you can imagine, but made out of soy and veggies and tastes and looks just like the actual meat. The upside is that they have 60% + less fat and calories than the actual meat, so there's no guilt! I know to most meat-eaters the idea of fake veggie meat sounds sketchy, but trust me on this one, it can taste great. 

Also, if you're looking to lose weight, I'd strongly suggest you try a raw diet. It's exactly what it sounds like - all raw veggies, raw freshly squeezed fruit juices, etc. NO cooking. Not only will it quickly allow you to lose weight, it's SO good for you. Although cooking can make veggies taste good, heat destroys their chemical makeup, such as their protein structures. You lose a LOT of nutrients by cooking veggies. I know most people probably wouldn't want to go a whole day, week, or even a month on a raw diet, so I'd suggest eating raw veggies as a snack in place of chips or cookies. 

There are a lot of ways to reduce your intake of meat, and I think the easiest route to go would be to start substituting the veggie meats for them. When I use the Morning Star Meal Starter veggie meat crumbles for chili or burritos, I usually put olive oil in a skillet, throw the veggie crumbles in, and season with cumin, oregano, chili powder, coriander, and salt. But if I'm feeling lazy, I'll use steak seasoning or Tony Chachere's. It looks like ground beef and tastes like it too, so you'd just have to season it to your liking. 

Here are two books that are GREAT for veggie lifestyles and cooking: The Crazy Sexy Diet by Kris Carr and Clinch!: Conquer Cravings, Drop Pounds, and Lose Inches by Cynthia Sass. The second book deals more with dropping pounds and has tons of AMAZING recipes in it. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 6, 2011)

Peg, here's a recipe I just tried for the first time tonight. (Got it from that website I'd mentioned earlier.) If you like beans, give this a try. It's a vegetarian chili recipe, and I just had a bowlful and loved it. 

*Veggie Vegetarian Chili*

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped carrots
1 cup chopped green bell pepper
1 cup chopped red bell pepper
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 1/2 cups chopped fresh mushrooms
1 (28 ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes with liquid, chopped
1 (15 ounce) can black beans, undrained
1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans, undrained
1 (15 ounce) can pinto beans, undrained
1 (15 ounce) can whole kernel corn, drained
1 tablespoon cumin
1 1/2 tablespoons dried oregano
1 1/2 tablespoons dried basil
1/2 tablespoon garlic powder

Heat the oil in a large pot over medium heat. Cook and stir the garlic, onion, and carrots in the pot until tender. Mix in the green bell pepper and red bell pepper. Season with chili powder. Continue cooking 5 minutes, or until peppers are tender.
Mix the mushrooms into the pot. Stir in the tomatoes with liquid, black beans with liquid, kidney beans with liquid, pinto beans with liquid, and corn. Season with cumin, oregano, basil, and garlic powder. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium, cover, and cook 20 minutes, stirring occasionally.

This makes a big pot of chili, very beany and flavorful. I altered the recipe a wee bit because I can't eat anything except the mildest of spices. So I cut the amount of chili powder down to 1 tablespoon, and cut the cumin down to about 3/4 of a tablespoon. Turns out I probably didn't need to cut it down quite that much, because the chili was very mild. So if you like mild chili, the original amounts might be okay for you. If you like spicy, then maybe add a bit more. 

I also decided to add a small can of tomato paste to make it a bit thicker, and it added to the flavor a bit too. Some people who posted about this recipe had other suggestions too: one person took some of the beans and pureed them before adding them, to thicken the pot; another added more chili powder; another suggested rinsing the beans and then adding veggie stock (good idea if you get a low-sodium stock and want to cut down on salt in it). It's a very versatile recipe. Oh, and when I put some in my bowl to eat I added a few small chunks of old cheddar (I love cheese as much as Yofi loves FUD!!).

*Forgot to add: even though the ingredients look a bit long, this took absolutely NO time to prepare! I also let it cook longer than the suggested 20 minutes, just to make sure flavors blended well.


----------



## the_discowhore (Apr 10, 2011)

I LOVE soups- cannot get enough of them! My favourite is leek, potato and blue cheese soup... you should be able to google a recipe for this. A really great, yummy salad dressing that makes any salad delicious is HUMMUS! Just put a few spoons of hummus onto your salad and it will be delicious. You can make a really yummy japanese salad dressing with sushi vinegar, sugar, ginger and soy sauce (heat up in a pan). It's great with most types of salad. I love making pasta salad... you should give tofu another go, it's really tasty when done right... try to find a good japanese restaurant and order a tofu starter, they are DELICIOUS.


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Peg, here's a recipe I just tried for the first time tonight. (Got it from that website I'd mentioned earlier.) If you like beans, give this a try. It's a vegetarian chili recipe, and I just had a bowlful and loved it.
> 
> *Veggie Vegetarian Chili*



I made this Friday night and my family LOVED it. Only difference was I used canned tomatoes with green chilies in it for a bit of a bite. Oh and it was even better reheated the next day.


----------



## Subtitles (Apr 15, 2011)

Newbie here! First time reading this section and a vegan thread is at the top. I'm taking that as a sign that I will LOVE this forum.

I have been a vegetarian since I was 11 (9 years) and have recently switched to vegan. I'm also a fitness and health student, so nutrition/fitness/weightloss is near and dear to my heart!

I'm going to go against the grain here, and say I dissagree with going vegetarian a few days a week. This will most likely cause you to binge on the higher calorie, more unhealthy foods on your non-vegetarian days.

You would be surprised at the number of overweight vegetarians and vegans (30 pounds ago, I was one!). Simply cutting out meat does nothing. You can still overeat, and eat the wrong foods, without meat (or even dairy!).

Losing weight really isn't that difficult. I'll be as bold to say losing weight is easy-IF you want it bad enough. You have to have will power! Follow a few simple rules:
1) Eat less
2) Eat Healthy
3) Move more

For health reasons alone (not including weight) meat and dairy should be limited, but we won't go there! The most important part is cutting out processed foods. If it comes in a box or a wrapper, then you shouldn't eat it. Anything with hydrogenated oil, sugar listed as the first few ingredents (sugar in ay form, including HFCS, cane-syrup, etc.).

Weightloss is all about eating health, small portions, and getting your exercise!


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 16, 2011)

nermal71 wrote:


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Peg, here's a recipe I just tried for the first time tonight. (Got it from that website I'd mentioned earlier.) If you like beans, give this a try. It's a vegetarian chili recipe, and I just had a bowlful and loved it.
> ...



I wouldn't be able to tolerate the chilis, but that does sound good if you like a spicier dish! I'm not a huge fan of bean recipes, but do like this one. 


Here's another one that I just tried and must say I love it! This one would be more of an every once in a while dish because of sodium content, but when I made it I used low-sodium soup, and used the onion soup mix that had the lowest sodium content I could find. I must say, this one is YUMMY! If you have kids, I bet they'll love it.

*Vegetarian Cottage Cheese Patties*

Ingredients

3 eggs
1-1/2 cups cottage cheese
1-1/2 cups quick rolled oats
3 tablespoons wheat germ (optional)
1 (1 ounce) envelope dry onion soup mix
1 teaspoon dried thyme
2 tablespoons vegetable oil (for frying)
1 (10 ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

Beat eggs into a large bowl. Stir in cottage cheese, rolled oats, wheat germ, dry onion soup mix, and dried thyme. Form into 8 patties.

Heat oil in a skillet over medium heat. Place patties in oil, and brown on both sides. Remove patties to a 9x13-inch baking dish.

Pour condensed soup into a small bowl. Stir in 1/2 can of water (or milk) to dilute, then pour over patties.

Bake in a preheated oven until the soup is bubbly, about 20 minutes.

Again, easy to make and super tasty!


----------



## BethM (Apr 18, 2011)

Just now seeing this thread......

As a vegetarian, I do recommend reducing meat consumption. Even if it's one or two days a week, it can make a big difference. I don't like to be preachy about it, though, diet is a very personal thing. Be careful in generalizations, though, there is unhealthy vegetarian food, too. (Oreos and Ritz crackers are both vegan!!)

SparkPeople is an excellent website to track your eating for a few days, it will show you where you can improve. It's also great for tracking your vitamin intake, so you can be more aware of that. (Even omnivores should try this! I was deficient in B12 as an omnivore, though it's usually one of the things vegetarians are told to supplement with. I'm not deficient any more.  ) Be honest with what you record there!

I second the suggestions on watching portion sizes. Remember that one serving of meat is 3oz. This is the same size as a regular deck of playing cards. A serving of cheese is 1oz, the size of 6 regular dice. Here's a great series of photos that shows actual portion sizes next to common items: http://www.foodnetwork.com/healthy-eating/portion-control-guide/index.html.

This is much less than people are used to eating, but remember when you read guidelines that say you should eat x servings of something per day, these are the portion sizes they are referring to. 

You should also remember that meat is slow to digest, and often makes you feel more full, and for longer. When you reduce or eliminate meat, you might feel hungry right away. Fill your plate with lower fat, high fiber alternatives to help fill you up. Whole grains are great for this- trade in things made with refined flour for whole grains. Whole grain pasta, brown rice, quinoa, etc. (Quinoa also has a LOT of protein in it.) You also might feel hungry more often. Vegetables digest quickly, but that's ok, just have a piece of fruit for a snack! 

Also, don't listen to all the advertisements that tell you you won't get enough protein if you eat meatless a few days a week. Most Americans get FAR too much protein. A vegetarian eating a varied diet can get enough protein, and I know people who eat only raw foods (fruit and veggies), and they are perfectly healthy and get plenty of protein. The advertisements are just trying to sell yo something.

When you buy stuff, watch for things that say "low-fat." They often have added sugar to make up for the flavor, so you're not really doing any good.

I agree that canned vegetables are terrible. If you can't afford fresh, or don't like to mess with them, get frozen. They're usually as healthy as fresh- just skip the ones that are packaged with added butter, etc. 

Oh, and as far as not liking veggies- I have read that people need to try a new food as much as 5 times before you develop a taste for it. Keep trying new thing! Try things different ways, too. Don't like cauliflower? Have you ever had it roasted? Or mixed into mashed potatoes? Just keep trying things. Also, buy what is in season. It will be less expensive and more flavorful. 

I also recommend everyone check out the book Appetite for Reduction. It's vegan and aimed at weight loss/control. The recipes are so fantastic, you don't miss the animal products at all.


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 31, 2011)

When I have meat, I usually cut it into tiny pieces [I avoid ground meat; too often contaminated] & cook it in with rice & French-cut green beans, seasoned with tomato paste or something like that.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 1, 2011)

Peg, I agree with those who have said that a vegetarian diet does not necessarily mean a healthier diet. A balanced omnivorous diet is healthier than a bad vegetarian diet. Think about it: french fries, desserts, mac and cheese. All theoretically vegetarian but not good for you. I am NOT slamming vegetarian and vegan diets at all here- I've followed both diets and really enjoyed it- Just want to point out that it's very possible to maintain an unhealthy diet without eating meat. Beans and lentils, as much as I love them, can have more calories than lean meats like chicken breast or tuna. I have a hard time believing fake meat products are better for you than lean meat, look at all the weird ingredients most of them have. It probably would be good if you cut back on your meat consumption some, switched to leaner meats, and increased the fruits and veggies in your diet. If you'd like, I can post some healthy vegetarian recipes on my blog. Later this week I'm already planning to make pasta fagioli one night and lentils with rice another night and both are vegetarian (the lentils and rice are vegan).


----------



## RoscoTheRat (Nov 1, 2011)

I never had much weight to lose when I became a veggie, but I did lose some pounds when it happened. Best bet is getting actually already made food. They make many verities of fake meats (Moriningstar is my favorite brand) Tofu also tastes differently as how you serve it. I like fried Tofu and Sesame Tofu, but once I had tofu in a noodle dish and I absolutely hated it (Chinese restaurants make the best tofu meals). I once went to this vegan restaurant out of town with my school and they had these fake nuggets that were like god sent. They used duck sauce to dip them in and It was just heaven. Lol. (Find vegan/vegetarian restaurants near you, a lot make healthy and yummy foods)

Honestly, most of the time you don't really have to worry about protein or whatnot, because what we get in meat we can get the same nutrition in vegetables (did you know, most meat proteins can cause cancer while veggies proteins don't at all?)

A lot of people ask me how hard it was to be a vegetarian, but honestly it wasn't too hard once you know what to eat and how to eat food. Only time it's hard is when you go to someones house and they offer you food sometimes their's not much for you to eat, and then they go "oh being a vegetarian must be hard". :/ 

What's a great dish (and so far haven't had anyone who didn't like it) You can buy fake ground beef (I prefer morningstar), add the tacos seasoning, and just cook it till it's mixed and such. Then use your tacos shells and whatever you like on normal tacos. They are REALLY good. 

Hope I helped a bit. Good luck! 

Ps: since you only want to be a veggie a few times a week, a lot of vegetarians call Monday "Meat Free Monday"; which their family don't eat meat that day.  That could be one of your days? Idk, just a thought. Haha.


----------



## Tarotknits (Nov 2, 2011)

Ooo something I have experience with!!! Not the vegan part as I'm a meat eater too, in fact I was more likely to have a second porkchop than I was to have dessert. This year I made losing weight a goal as I was diagnosed with high blood pressure and put on medicene. 

I was a size 28 when I started, I'm a size 16 now and I plan to have the rest of my weight off at least by April of this year. Now I took a desperate route, 800 calories a day, 5 hrs of exercise a week and something called the Center For Medical Weight Loss Program. It includes, Shakes, bars, and soups and thats all you get. If its not out of the bag you don't eat it. Its expensive..but the truth.. you don't need the great white bag to lose weight.

So far my grand total is 79lbs lost. My advice is.. diet and exercise. That's it people, that's all it takes. Watch your calories, stay away from McDonald's. Eat lean meat and veggies and stay away from the processed carbs like white bread, white rice, and white potatoes.If you gotta have potatoes go for the sweet potato, they are delicious and healthier. Portions of meat should be no bigger than the size of the inside of your palm. Eat veggies at will and keep your proteins limited. Cut out the cheese and watch your dairy portions. Don't drink your calories! 64 ounces of water a day at least! And if you have a diet soda it doesn't count towards your water so don't even bother.. stick with the water.

The first three days of dieting are the hardest. Your stomach is shrinking, your fat cells are telling your brain you are starving to death,[They really do that, studies have proven fat cells communicate way more than they used to think] and you are always hungry. Get through the first three days and you will start to feel better. I wish you all the best of luck. I know its made a big difference in my life. And please, make sure you go to your doctor first before you try any weight loss program. You need to make sure you are healthy enough beforehand. He'll also be able to tell you how many calories you need to stick to


----------

